# How old are you?



## Smurfy (4 Nov 2013)

Take the test here.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (4 Nov 2013)

*Your VO2MAX is calculated to be*
*55*
*and your estimated "fitness age" is*
*21*


----------



## 400bhp (4 Nov 2013)

*Your VO2MAX is calculated to be*
*57*
*and your estimated "fitness age" is*
*younger than 20*

Well, that's bollox then


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2013)

Your VO2MAX is calculated to be
*43*
* and your estimated "fitness age" is*
*54*


I'm 61


----------



## Rasmus (4 Nov 2013)

> Your VO2MAX is calculated to be
> 71
> and your estimated "fitness age" is
> younger than 20


I had my VO2max measured recently to be 53.6, so I wouldn't put much trust in this particular estimate.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2013)

too old to know what my waist is in cm !!!


----------



## Smurfy (4 Nov 2013)

biggs682 said:


> too old to know what my waist is in cm !!!


The magic number you need is 2.54


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2013)

YellowTim said:


> The magic number you need is 2.54



thanks , must admit have lost interest know


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Nov 2013)

VO2 max 60 fitness age younger than 20


----------



## The Jogger (4 Nov 2013)

I got VO Max 46 age 46 and I am 55

Not sure if the vo max is good or bad.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Nov 2013)

I appear to be 37.
It seems that the cardiac surgeons at Hammersmith Hospital made a terrible mistake sixteen months ago. I must instruct my army of lawyers....


----------



## Trevrev (5 Nov 2013)

VO2MAX 55 Age 23. Not bad for a 46 year old!! LOL.


----------



## Biker Joe (5 Nov 2013)

VO2MAX 40. Fitness Age 59. (I'm 69 years old).
That tells me there might be a mistake on my Birth Certificate.


----------



## compo (5 Nov 2013)

VO2MAX 40, fitness age 58. My chronological age is 66. I'm sure if I wasn't a fat old git things would improve.


----------



## helston90 (5 Nov 2013)

*Your VO2MAX is calculated to be*
*59*
*and your estimated "fitness age" is*
*younger than 20*


----------



## SquareDaff (5 Nov 2013)

*Your VO2MAX is calculated to be*
*53*
*and your estimated "fitness age" is*
*27*

And I'm 45


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Nov 2013)

25,it tends to increase by 1 each year.


----------



## VamP (5 Nov 2013)

VO2 max @ 66 which is remarkably close to my calculated one, given the paucity of data they are going on in their guesswork. As for guessing my age - that's way off.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Nov 2013)

Your VO2MAX is calculated to be 51
and your estimated "fitness age" is 32


----------



## clid61 (5 Nov 2013)

52 year old younger than 20 ? But I dont live in hollywood !


----------



## tyred (5 Nov 2013)

Your VO2MAX is calculated to be
53
and your estimated "fitness age" is
28


----------



## Herzog (5 Nov 2013)

Your VO2MAX is calculated to be
* 65*
* and your estimated "fitness age" is*
* younger than 20*

I've lost over 10 years...does that mean I have to go back and live with my parents...?


----------



## alans (5 Nov 2013)

Vo Max @44
"Fitness age @21

I don't think so,having witnessed 61 summers


----------



## HorTs (5 Nov 2013)

* Your VO2MAX is calculated to be*
* 55*
* and your estimated "fitness age" is*
* 22*

*Actually 32.*


----------



## Shaun (5 Nov 2013)

Younger than 20  (I wish!)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2013)

biggs682 said:


> too old to know what my waist is in cm !!!


There's a link to a converter at the top of the survey.

I just lost 15 years of my life.


----------



## gavroche (5 Nov 2013)

vo2max 41 fitness age 59. I appear to be 4 years younger then!


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Nov 2013)

i reckon you've all put in false data just so the internet will flatter you... you sad sad specimins

* Your VO2MAX is calculated to be*
* 45*
* and your estimated "fitness age" is*
* 48*

*I'm 44 *


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Nov 2013)

*Your VO2MAX is calculated to be*
*50*
* and your estimated "fitness age" is*
*34*
"I don't believe it!" - I'm 66.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2013)

WTF!

Let me be a bit more scientific here, exercising my ability to count I come to the conclusion that I am 26 years old. I will be 27 years old next week!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> WTF!
> 
> Let me be a bit more scientific here, exercising my ability to count I come to the conclusion that I am 26 years old. I will be 27 years old next week!


You're late!


----------



## Winnershsaint (5 Nov 2013)

*Your VO2MAX is calculated to be*
*49*
*and your estimated "fitness age" is*
*38*
*I'm a couple of weeks off 56*


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Nov 2013)

Your VO2MAX is calculated to be
60
and your estimated "fitness age" is
younger than 20


----------



## HLaB (5 Nov 2013)

Forgot hat my resting heart rate is (I guessed at 33% of my max? )
As to activity level I wasn't sure as sometimes I go all out and other times I barely build up a sweat, so I selected the middle one
Based on that My Vo2 Max is 57 and my 'fitness age' is younger than 20. My VO2 might be higher than that as there was no option for several hours at a good tempo


----------



## the_mikey (5 Nov 2013)

Your VO2MAX is calculated to be
54
and your estimated "fitness age" is
26

I'm 38.


----------



## Cycleconvert (5 Nov 2013)

Your VO2MAX is calculated to be
43
and your estimated "fitness age" is
26

I'm 28 tomorrow....


----------



## DooDah (5 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> WTF!
> 
> Let me be a bit more scientific here, exercising my ability to count I come to the conclusion that I am 26 years old. I will be 27 years old next week!


I would change the batteries if I were you, I thought were at least 50


----------



## roadrash (5 Nov 2013)

*Your VO2MAX is calculated to be*
*50*
*and your estimated "fitness age" is*
*36*

actual age 48................... mental age......childish


----------



## cervelo chic (5 Nov 2013)

Your VO2MAX is calculated to be
*51*
* and your estimated "fitness age" is*
*younger than 20*

the test is plain daft!


----------



## cyberknight (5 Nov 2013)

In the interests of fun completely non scientific laugh.
vo2 max 63
age younger than 20

I am 45.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Nov 2013)

VO2 Max = 62
Younger than 20

I'm 48


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2013)

biggs682 said:


> too old to know what my waist is in cm !!!


http://www.onlineconversion.com/length.htm


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2013)

* Your VO2MAX is calculated to be*
* 47*
* and your estimated "fitness age" is*
* 43*

*I'm 62, or will be next month*


----------



## colly (6 Nov 2013)

VO2 max 64
fitness age younger than 20.

Yeah OK if you say so. I doesn't feel like that come 5pm. I'm usually knackered.


----------



## youngoldbloke (8 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2756342, member: 9609"]Its odd that they assume people who think their waist is measured in inches are younger than 20[/quote]
- but you have to convert to cm before you enter the figure in the box


----------



## tonyg52 (8 Nov 2013)

Estimated VO2 max 49
estimated age 38
Actual VO2 max 53.6


----------



## steve52 (8 Nov 2013)

i am my age! but waist in cm? with no attention to my weight, 15 st 10 of that is thigh,or my massive 7ft frame?


----------

